# ****'s Kitchen?



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Everybody,
Is anyone watching the Season Premier of ****'s Kitchen tonight? I'm hoping this season turns out good...A lot of times these shows just go for drama so I am hoping this season has some good chefs with good attitutes...

Anyone else watching?

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

yes. thanks for reminding me! i love that show. its very entertaining. yeah, its staged or scripted and edited- but its a tv show. what do ppl expect. u want to see a real A-hole chef unscripted, go to work.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I think I said the same thing at the beginning of last seasons show. "What a bunch of losers"! Tiffany deserved to be sent home. Her attitude sucked as did her ability. I would have liked to see Vinny go as well.
Not a lot of hope in this group, but I do see a couple of possibilities. But they must be really paying Ramsey a lot to put up with this nonsense!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Nope. Gave up on TV about 10 yrs ago, it's just something for the kids to watch the dvd's on now.

Professional cook for over 25 yrs now and I haven't seen foodnetwork, never seen Ironshif, never seen Bobby Flay, definately never seen Emeril. 

It's a good life.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Foodpump, you are not missing much. Though I still like Alton Brown.

I bought Ramseys pastry book and have had the apprectices make a few of the items as specials as most of the book seems to be geared to the food network types, I thought it would be a natch, none were particularly well recieved by the guests.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm ashamed to say that I watch that show religiously. I know it's scripted, moronic, Ramsey is an ***, but I won't miss it. The only ray of hope I saw on the women's team was the one who worked in a waffle house and who the others wouldn't allow to do anything.

I know it's television, but aren't there any talented people out there who have applied to get on the show? I'd enjoy it more if more than a couple of them knew what they were doing.

I liked Rock. But what was with the guy who kept crying? I hope he gets the boot soon.

My husband wonders who it is that he married when my 2 favorite shows (other than the Friday night and Sunday morning political shows) are ****'s Kitchen and America's Next Top Model. Sometimes I wonder too....:blush:


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

I know this would never happen but I would love to get show that is comprised of talented sous chefs looking to make that next leap. All of them being of top quality as well and not just brought in for drama. Of course that won't happen but I would love to see the cooking and the kitchen with that kind of team...

As for this season I think Melissa, Brad, and Rock are top 3.

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Producers of this show, forgive me for asking, but could you include some actual cooking, technique, history, discussion during some of these shows? 
I want to know the essence of the dish, the experience of the cook, the quality of the produce..... for the love of pete, give me something to sink my teeth into!!!

I would love to hear Chef Ramsey and his staff explain the menu, products, show techniques and then get into the pigpile of the rest of it. 
Don't get me wrong, I am a reality cooking show junky, I love the whole mess but there a reason why these people are there, right???

Why Wellington? Why Risotto? What is the secret to a great Risotto? How does one fry a quail egg??? How do you get those stains out of a chef jacket after the chef dumps it down your front??

....that felt good.:lol:


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Let me see if I have this right; you want more than the whining, the tears, hair pulling, eye scratching and back biting? You sure do ask a lot!

I'd like to know what the thing with risotto is. Do people really eat that as an app? I always think of it as the starch with a meat. But, hey, if Chef Ramsey does it, it must be the "in" thing.


----------

